# Hi everybody



## kingkurtus (Nov 8, 2008)

My name is Kurt and I'm a writer; which is why I'm here.  I like to write poetry and short stories on squidoo.  I have a vast imagination and an extensive reservoir of knowledge at my disposal.  I also write articles on Associated Content and share my knowledge with the world.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 8, 2008)

You forgot to mention you have a penchant for insanely huge signatures, too.    But welcome to WF, Kurt!  Pull up a chair, have some cold coffee, and make yourself at home.


----------



## Damien. (Nov 8, 2008)

Can't wait to read some of your poetry!

A warm welcome, hug included.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome, Kurt! The golden rule of the forum is 'critique and you shall be critiqued'. Feel free to wander about a bit and make yourself comfortable.


----------



## WriterDude (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome, Kurt


----------



## Nickie (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Kurt!


Nickie


----------



## Sam (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Kurt, and just how the heck did you get such a huge signature? Mine barely supports two lines.


----------



## terrib (Nov 11, 2008)

glad to have you, sweetie


----------



## Shinn (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Kurt and welcome


----------



## wacker (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey dude! I mean Kurt, welcome to WF and look forward to reading your poetry.

wacker


----------



## flashgordon (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum... a very large signature indeed.


----------



## kingkurtus (Mar 13, 2010)

I haven't been to this forum for a while but I'm back to check it out some more.


----------



## Like a Fox (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome back. Hopefully this time around will make a stayer out of you.


----------

